# 4 Old School Linear Power Car Amplifiers No Reserve



## IbizaOnAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

Not mine

4 Old School Linear Power Car Amplifiers No Reserve | eBay


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

_All amps work but the 992iq has not been tested._

how can anyone know it works if it hasn't been tested?


----------



## ghettocowboy (May 31, 2008)

all low power for tweeters. I really need something powerful for my Dynaudio Midbass. Been looking for the 2202 or something equivalent in power to punch my MW162. Currently I am only giving my midbass 30 watts and not enough. I only hear the midrange but not midbass.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

ghettocowboy said:


> all low power for tweeters. I really need something powerful for my Dynaudio Midbass. Been looking for the *2202* or something equivalent in power to punch my MW162. Currently I am only giving my midbass 30 watts and not enough. I only hear the midrange but not midbass.


I was about to buy one from craigslist for 135.00, but at the last moment when I was about to send payment seller said "Dont send payment, my roomate just paid for it." I was kinda pissed but then I said well maybe it wasn't meant for me, lol.

The guy said it worked and showed me some pics. But fail to upload a Youtube video as I asked. He kept saying "it doesnt want to load, it doesnt show up" which made me kinda suspicious, so at the end I was okay with him not selling it to me.

A 2202 can put out some serious power. If anything its one of the loudest 220 watt amplifier I've heard. Not meant for subwoofers, but won't fail to do just that.


As for the auction, I always hate the "not tested, so take your own risk at it" listings. Especially when you say three of the four amps work (I guess you were tooo lazy to test the last one) then mark the last one as "not tested" is just plain stupid. Why people dont just take 5-10 minutes (because thats all it takes) to test out their amplifiers. Either they know it doesnt work and hope for some idiots to bid the **** out if hoping that it does work, or could be that the seller doesnt give a rats ass if he makes more by testing it and stating it does work.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Can't believe someone actually bid upto 350 for those amps. The 452IQ is only sells for approx 50 bucks, the 952 for about 75 bucks, the 952IQ for about 90-100 bucks, the 992 for approx 120-150 (ONLY if its working, if its untested or not working am guessing about 50-60 bucks for it).

So total I wouldn't bid anymore than 265.00 and thats if I plan on using the amps. Because if you plan on selling them, then your not leaving any room for profit. Hopefully the 992IQ works so the buyer can be happy.


----------



## ghettocowboy (May 31, 2008)

TrickyRicky said:


> Can't believe someone actually bid upto 350 for those amps. The 452IQ is only sells for approx 50 bucks, the 952 for about 75 bucks, the 952IQ for about 90-100 bucks, the 992 for approx 120-150 (ONLY if its working, if its untested or not working am guessing about 50-60 bucks for it).
> 
> So total I wouldn't bid anymore than 265.00 and thats if I plan on using the amps. Because if you plan on selling them, then your not leaving any room for profit. Hopefully the 992IQ works so the buyer can be happy.


They are good amps and can handle large load and good collectible items.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

ghettocowboy said:


> They are good amps and can handle large load and good collectible items.


Yeah I know, I had 17 amps and a few processors at one point. Now I knocked it down to one 4503IQ, X03, X02 and a PA2. Plan on selling my 4503IQ very soon due to money problems (no income) with an extra nonworking 4503IQ and a new heatsink. But am keeping the X03 and PA2 for sure.


----------



## knowledge (Dec 13, 2010)

yes great amp here i had some just like that


----------

